# Randgestaltung mit Polygonalsteinen



## sagesse (2. Mai 2008)

Hallo Wassergärtner,

ich möchte gern den Rand meines Teiches mit Bruchsteinplatten gstalten. Zum Teich hin liegen die Platten mit ihren unregelmässigen Kanten auf dem Unterbau aus eckigen Kalksandsteinen, Teichvlies, Folie und noch einer Schicht Teichvlies auf, nach hinten senken sie sich ein wenig in den Rasen ein und sollen von Gras umwachsen werden. Sie sind dann fast eben mit dem Rasen oder führen zum Wasser hin kaum sichtbar schräg nach oben. Der Rasen liegt also etwas tiefer als der Teichrand, der Wasserstand wird etwas tiefer als der Rasen.

Meine Frage ist: Sollte ich die Steinplatten durch Zement oder Mörtel verfestigen oder bleiben sie von alleine liegen, auch dann, wenn jemand den Teichrand betritt?
Welcher Mörtel oder Zement verträgt sich überhaupt mit Teichfolie?

Vielen Dank und Gruß 

Doro


----------



## Birkauer (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Randgestaltung mit Polygonalsteinen*

Hallo Doro!

Ich habe meinen Teichrand auch mit Polygonalplatten gestaltet.
Kannst ja mal in mein Album schauen, da sind ein paar Bilder.

Ich habe die Platten in Beton (1 Teil Zement 3 Teile Sand) gelegt. Wichtig ist das Du die Bruchplatten vor dem verlegen mit Flex-Fliesenkleber einstreichst. Dann haften sie besser auf dem Beton und werden nicht so schnell locker. Das ist besonders wichtig wenn die Platten etwas über den Teichrand Richtung Wasserfläche überstehen.

Achso, eins hab ich noch vergessen. Ich habe die Reste meiner Teichfolie im Bereich der Bruchplatten noch auf die eigentliche Teichfolie draufgelegt. Damit kommt der Beton nicht mit der Teichfolie in Berührung.


----------



## sagesse (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Randgestaltung mit Polygonalsteinen*

Danke, Daniel,

ja so ungefähr stelle ich mir das ganze vor, nur wird es bei mir ein wenig kleiner. Also, das sieht wirklich sehr schön aus.

Gruß Doro


----------

